# consapevole



## traduttrice

"M.R., *consapevole* delle sanzioni previste in caso di falsa dichiarazione..."
"M.R., 
[*] de las sanciones previstas en caso de ..."

*advertido
**sabedor*
*notificado
*¿-------- ?


----------



## Silvia10975

¿Consciente?


----------



## Cecilio

Otra opción: "informado".


----------



## traduttrice

¡Buenísimo! ... pero me quedé con "notificado". "Informado" es la opción menos formal que mejor cuadra. Pero, ante la duda, formalidad pura.


----------



## Schenker

Documentado, enterado, conocedor...


----------



## 0scar

Está maś arriba,acá la palabra es *consciente. *


----------



## traduttrice

0scar said:


> Está maś arriba,acá la palabra es *consciente. *


Gracias Oscar, pero en un documento público no puedo poner "consciente", de ahí mi interrogante.


----------



## 0scar

Lo que "no podés"  es no fijarte en el DRAE
Hay pocas palabra tan "burocráticas" como _consciente_

*consciente**.*
 (Del lat. _conscĭens, -entis_, part. act. de _conscīre_, saber perfectamente).
* 1.     * adj. Que siente, piensa, quiere y obra con conocimiento de lo que hace.
* 2.     * adj. Dicho de una cosa: Que se hace en estas condiciones.
* 3.     * adj. Con pleno uso de los sentidos y facultades.


----------



## traduttrice

Bueno... tampoco es para responder así. No lo puse porque no queda bien en la frase, por más que lo diga el DRAE.


----------



## COMPADRITO

Más de lo mismo, consciente.


----------



## xeneize

Es cierto, _consciente_ es menos formal, pero para mí personal opinión en esos textos se puede poner sin problemas, luego también la que pusiste vos, _informado_ o _notificado_, está bien.
En italiano _consapevole_ me parece incluso menos formal que _cosciente_ (que se dice en italiano también) y sin embargo la pusieron.


----------



## 0scar

_Consciente_ es absolutamente técnico en la jerga jurídica.
El que tenga dudas que busque en Google consciente glosario juridico.

Ojo que usar _informado_ o_ notificado_  implica que alguien ha sido _enterado po_r o _recibido una notificación de_, y estamos hablando de un documento público. Especialmente no usaria ni loco _notificado_. 
En vez de _consciente_ podria usar _conocedor_ o _sabedor _también_._


----------



## Neuromante

Siendo consciente
Teniendo conocimiento

Para las formas formales (Valga la redundancia, si es que la hay) en español va muy bien una construcción con ¿Pueden creerse que no recuerdo como se llama esta forma verbal?

Demasiado trabajo.


----------



## traduttrice

No es este el texto del cual surge el interrogante, de todos modos me es útil para explicarles por qué no creo conveniente escribir "consciente" como traducción de "consapevole".

_[...] el declarante fue *informado* acerca de sus derechos y renunció, en ese momento, al ejercicio de ellos._

Es posible que cometa un error al querer traducirlo de otra manera, igualmente agradezco a cada uno de los que contribuyeron con su opinión.


----------

